# Tuba and Percussion



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I don't know about you but I think it's time around here to have a live recorded performance by terrific players, so here's a piece I wrote about 30 years ago. Today, I would not be as bold as I clearly was then to write such a fiendishly hard tuba part. But fearless I was back then and yet several different players rose to the challenge.

View attachment Tuba & Percussion.mp3


----------



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

Not nearly enough flutters


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

I like it a lot.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

That was a fun piece. The pitched percussion sections were especially cool — nice contrast and variety of texture. Who were the performers?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Probably the Eastman Percussion Ensemble with faculty tubist Cherry Beauregard.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not something one hears everyday.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, Pugg from your emoticon I could interpret your reaction as you don't think much of the piece or else its instrumentation which is fine by itself; but maybe it's that you just are not aware that less common instrumental combinations are and have been for a very long time perfectly normal in the compositional world. If it's the latter, I suggest getting out of the orchestral and standard chamber ensemble bubble and explore the wider contemporary music world.

For example, last month I attended a composer gathering where we heard nine concerts of new music. Here are some of the lesser used combinations by some of them:

1) Piece for Two Saxophones
2) Piece for Violin and Bass
3) Piece for Soprano and Percussion
4) Piece for Percussion and Piano
5) Piece for Two Clarinets and Percussion


----------

